Ask HN: What is a CTO's responsibility when a startup prepares for exit? - steone
======
devd
Depends on the size of the startup & the acquirer and the role that you
played. Usually:

\- Prepare a master presentation explaining the architecture, infrastructure,
security, usage stats among other things. You will have to present this to
different stakeholders (CTO, CIO, VP of Engineering, Product Management) - so
keep it generic, but be prepared to dive into specific topics depending upon
the audience.

\- Get documentation in order. Design documents, Use cases, processes, all
services used along with cost per month/year

\- Get Copyright issues in order. Ensure that you are in compliant with
licenses of all components that you are using. You should have a document
assigning copyright to the company from all employees and contractors.

\- Be prepared for a code review.

------
pandemicsyn
Make sure you're technical house is in order. If you're selling/changing
ownership make sure access to systems/services are documented. While you're at
it, make sure you're not paying for stale services or over paying on existing
services and infrastructure.

------
j45
Ensure a proper and complete master flowchart is in place of the entire
business, for each step in the flow chart that a document is attached to it to
explain each area, or step itself. Incoming team will have a starting point to
keep busy. I tend to use confluence + gliffy for an integrated wiki and
diagram, it's highly productive and easy enough to use and maintain.

